# Passende CPU für ZOTAC GeForce GTX 780 AMP! Edition



## lukasschmidt92 (20. Oktober 2013)

*Passende CPU für ZOTAC GeForce GTX 780 AMP! Edition*

Hallo Community,  

ich habe vor in den nächsten Wochen meinen PC aufzurüsten. Eine neue Grafikkarte habe ich mir schon herausgesucht, 

*die ZOTAC GeForce GTX 780 AMP! Edition * 

soll es werden!  

Nun stelle ich mir die Frage, *welche CPU* dafür optimal geeignet ist?! (natürlich sollte sie die Grafikkarte unter keinen umständen ausbremsen) Aktuell habe ich einen FX-6300 (AM3+). Würde aber gerne auf einen *Intel (1150) umrüsten*, da mir die leistungsstärken FX-Modelle *zu viel Strom* ziehen..  

Danke im Vorraus für die kommende Hilfe!


----------



## Herbboy (20. Oktober 2013)

Also, da gibt es an sich nur zwei Möglichkeiten: ein Core i5-4570 ca 170€ oder direkt ein i7-4770 für 260€. Der i5 reicht völlig aus und wird noch ne ganze Weile gut reichen, der i7 KÖNNTE ein Vorteil werden, wenn Games dessen effektiv 8 Kerne (4x 2 "Threads", das sind quasi virtuelle Kerne) mal nutzen SOLLTEN - das weiß aber keiner, ob sich das mal lohnt. Im Moment wäre ein i7 halt ca 10% schneller, je nach Spiel. Als Board reicht in beiden Fällen eines für 70-90€ aus.

FALLS Du übertakten willst, wäre der i5-4570k oder i7-4770k die passende CPU. Beim Board dann Z87-Chipsatz nehmen, ca 120-140€ sollte ein gutes OC-Board kosten.


Das mir der GTX 780 solltest Du auch genau überlegen - die ist zwar ca 15-20% schneller als eine GTX 700 oder AMD R9 280X, aber kostet dafür auch mehr als 200€ Aufpreis. Da macht MEINER Meinung nach mehr Sinn, die mind 200€ zu sparen und dann halt etwas früher erneut aufzurüsten. Du bekommst dann wiederum von den gesparten 200€ plus dem Verkaufspreis der "alten" Karte sicher ne Karte, die besser als ne GTX 780 sein wird.


----------



## Enisra (21. Oktober 2013)

lukasschmidt92 schrieb:


> Aktuell habe ich einen FX-6300 (AM3+). Würde aber gerne auf einen *Intel (1150) umrüsten*, da mir die leistungsstärken FX-Modelle *zu viel Strom* ziehen..


 
ganz ehrlich, aber das lohnt nicht
Ja, ein FX6300 zieht mehr als ein I5 4570, aber das sind grade einmal so ~40 Watt mehr und um die einzusparen lohnt das nicht wirklich jetzt so 240€ dafür auszugeben, mal abgesehen davon das man auch bedenken muss, das die Herstellung der CPU und MB ja auch jede Menge Energie kostet und man auch überhaupt seinen ökologischen Fußabdruckt eher vergrößert


----------



## Herbboy (21. Oktober 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich, aber das lohnt nicht
> Ja, ein FX6300 zieht mehr als ein I5 4570, aber das sind grade einmal so ~40 Watt mehr und um die einzusparen lohnt das nicht wirklich jetzt so 240€ dafür auszugeben, mal abgesehen davon das man auch bedenken muss, das die Herstellung der CPU und MB ja auch jede Menge Energie kostet und man auch überhaupt seinen ökologischen Fußabdruckt eher vergrößert



Ich denke er meint, dass ihm der FX-6300 so oder so zu schwach ist und er in jedem Fall ne neue CPU will, aber die stärkere FX-8000er CPUs ihm zu viel Strom ziehen und er dann lieber direkt nen i5 nehmen will.


----------



## Enisra (21. Oktober 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich denke er meint, dass ihm der FX-6300 so oder so zu schwach ist und er in jedem Fall ne neue CPU will, aber die stärkere FX-8000er CPUs ihm zu viel Strom ziehen und er dann lieber direkt nen i5 nehmen will.


 
nja, aber auch die verbrauchen jetzt bis auf das Topmodell ja jetzt nicht auch exorbitant viel mehr Watt
Und da das doch irgendwo ja jetzt etwas doppeldeutig ist, wollte ich das auch mal so ansprechen, das ein Wechsel aus dem Grund nicht wirklich lohnt


----------

